# se mettre sur son trente et un



## RuK

[…]

Accessoirement, pourquoi se met-on _sur son trente-et-un_? 

Merci


----------



## Francois114

Bonjour amis anglais,
Pour "se mettre sur son tente-et-un", je crois savoir que l'origine est _militaire_ : les officiers ont plusieurs tenues (les uniformes) qui sont désignées par un numéro. Le "31" est la tenue "de gala" !!!


----------



## RuK

Ils ont 31 uniformes chacun??


----------



## CABEZOTA

Dans cette curieuse expression, "se mettre sur" = "se mettre dessus", "mettre sur soi"... Pourquoi se mettrait-on son "trente-et-un", qui porte des "trente-et-un"? C'est très vraisemblablement la déformation de l'ancien mot "trentain", qui était un vêtement de luxe. Porter son trentain, le mettre sur (soi), c'était mettre ses plus beaux habits. Une fois le mot _trentain _tombé en désuétude, il a été déformé en trente-un ou trente-et-un...

Il s'agit là de l'explication la plus probable (il y en a d'autres), mais non pas certaine, car le mot _trentain _est ancien (XVIIè) et l'expression se mettre sur son trente-et-un plutôt récente (XIXè)...


----------



## Francois114

RuK said:


> Ils ont 31 uniformes chacun??


 
Je n'ai pas dit ça... et suis trop ignorant de la chose militaire pour répondre avec assurance! 
Maintenant, l'explication de Cabezota a l'air plus crédible que la mienne. A voir !


----------



## Francois114

Le point sur la question
- les tenues militaires ont des numéros […]
- il n'y a pas de trente-et-un dans la liste... Dont acte !
- le trentain était effectivement une étoffe de luxe au moyen-âge

Je tiens l'explication "militaire" d'une lecture ancienne et je n'en suis donc pas certain... Je ne serais pas surpris , malgré tout, que - comme c'est souvent le cas - que les deux origines aient concourru, à une époque à déterminer, à imposer l'expression dans l'usage...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Une variante de l'expression permet aussi de "se mettre sur son trente-six" !   (je n'en savais rien... Voir sur ce même TLFi la confirmation de l'hypothèse _trentain _et d'autres encore...)


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Hello,

[…]

Et le trentain s'appelait ainsi car c'était une étoffe composée de trente fois cent fils.
http://francois.gannaz.free.fr/Littre/xmlittre.php?requete=trentain : Se disait des draps dont la chaîne était composée de trente centaines de fil. 
 "_Draps, savoir la première sorte, nommés refins trentesixains, pour les couleurs doubles, et vingt-huit ou trentains, pour les couleurs simples_", Arrêt du conseil, 15 mai 1676.


----------



## Aoyama

Carnesecchi (qu'on avait pas vu depuis longtemps, welcome back) a raison pour l'étoffe de 30 x 100 fils, *trente-et-un* étant ici la déformation de trentain(e) .

[…]


----------



## pieanne

Je croyais que "se mettre sur son 31" se référait au dernier jour du mois, jour auquel les ouvriers etc... recevaient leur paie, et s'habillaient donc très bien pour aller disons au restaurant, puisqu'ils avaient des sous à dépenser?


----------



## Aoyama

Oui, mais alors ça ne marcherait qu'un mois sur deux . 
En fait, dans ces expressions, il y a souvent des "folk etymologies" […]. Pour 31, c'est bien le tissu.


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Hello,
je suis tombé ici sur cette phrase que je vous livre pour ce qu'elle vaut :
"Les dates pour « trentain » et « trente et un » sont bien trop éloignées (comment un mot ayant disparu au XVe s., peut-il revenir quatre siècles plus tard ?)"


----------



## asperge-platane

Cette expresion, qui signifie évidemment être en habit de fête ou dans ses plus beaux atours, en grande toilette, etc., vient d'une déformation du mot trentain qui désignait au Moyen-Âge une étoffe précieuse dont on faisait les habits de cérémonie, et qui était composée de trente fois cent fils.


----------



## Maître Capello

asperge-platane said:


> Cette expresion […] vient d'une déformation du mot trentain qui désignait au Moyen-Âge une étoffe précieuse dont on faisait les habits de cérémonie, et qui était composée de trente fois cent fils.


Non, l'origine de cette expression reste obscure et l'explication que tu viens de donner n'en est qu'une parmi d'autres. Voir notamment cette page.


----------



## asperge-platane

merci, magnifique!


----------



## snarkhunter

La version roumaine de l'expression supposée "équivalente" (i.e. "Habillé à quatre aiguilles", cf lien proposé par *MC*) est intéressante, surtout si on la compare à notre "tiré à quatre épingles"...

Voir également les hypothèses exposées sur ce forum : 
http://fr.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20061013065503AAGTtv6

La seule chose qui semble en tout cas certaine... c'est que personne n'en connaît réellement l'origine !


----------

